# New Beetle to New Dune Buggy????



## scarleton (Jan 21, 2003)

I am a photographer. While pulling to the sholder on country roads to take a picture, the bottom of the car scraps. I am wondering if there are any kits out there to raise the NB. If so, could you enlighten me as to where to find them? Or maybe just info on raising the car.
Sam


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (scarleton)*









don't think so.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (water&air)*

There's not an actual kit out there to raise a NB, however, there are at least 4 NB owners that I know of that are on NewBeetle.org that have converted their bugs into rally cars. One owner (Mad Mike Halley) is the owner of "StudBug", the SCCA Pro-Rally NB that was in the VW "Cute Car" New Beetle commercials a few years back.


----------



## GTIMANiac (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (JimmyD)*

Sounds like time for an AllRoad


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (scarleton)*

i know what you mean, i'm a digital photographer that be wondering through bumpy roads in national parks and on country roads myself.
Just buy a metal skid plate to protect your oil pan. raising the Beetle is not a good idea, because of it's high roofline (greenhouse), so it naturally has a higher center of gravity.
http://www.dieselgeek.com sells one for $299 for the NB.


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (jahfakin)*

there's also a tdi bug owner who made 2" spacers to lift his bug. I'm planning on doing this (partially for rough road, but mainly to deal with a cruddy driveway).
Here's a post about it on NewBeetle
http://forums.newbeetle.org/showthr...6b24c60c4ff2b&threadid=16235&highlight=lifted


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (scarleton)*

Get in contact with H&R Springs. They make a coiler over Kit that will allow you to adjust the ride height +/- an inch.


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (Carphuntin_god)*

quote:[HR][/HR]there's also a tdi bug owner who made 2" spacers to lift his bug. I'm planning on doing this (partially for rough road, but mainly to deal with a cruddy driveway).
[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that was interesting. i've never seen anyone done that before. that would sure help out a lot when when it snows, and i wouldn't be "plowing" the streets with my air dam


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (jahfakin)*

Didn't H&R make a kit specificaly for lifting cars. I think I saw it on an A3 but they might make them for the A4 cars also, try http://www.neuspeed.com or http://www.primmracing.com


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (aquabat911sc)*

The aftermarket solutions I've seen get way outside of the price range I was looking at for my car.
Maybe a suspension guru can let us know what these adjustable setups would run.
If I'm looking at the right stuff, they seem to be in the $1k plus range.
If I do the spacer trick with my car, I know the cost will be sub $200.


----------



## legomax (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (Carphuntin_god)*


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle to New Dune Buggy???? (legomax)*

Yep, we've all seen the Dune. Now if VW would show us schematics for how they did it


----------

